# Why do 2x2x2's break so easily?



## Ewks (May 17, 2008)

I've had a rubik's icecube, eastsheen 2x2x2 cube and a mini 2x2x2 cube and I've somehow broken them all. So my question here is that is there any way to reassemble an eastsheen 2x2x2? And is there any 2x2x2's that won't break so easily (just with normal speedsolving)?


----------



## Jacco (May 17, 2008)

Well, I haven't had any problems with my ES 2x2, however I did pop one from a friend of mine. Reassembling isn't really easy, but this is the way I did it.
-Build the inner 3x3 (edges are the small things between corners) except two corners and one edge in the top layer.
-Now, if you look inside a 2x2 corner, you might notice that you can disassemble it in 2 parts by unlocking a small pin inside the corner.
-Once you unlocked the two corners you can finish the inner 3x3.
-Now carefully click the "outside corners" back onto the cube, and you're done.
Good luck.


----------



## hawkmp4 (May 17, 2008)

The Rubik's Icecube is pretty straightforward too, all the pieces slide in except for the last one... hold the spot where the last cubie goes in the FRU position and slide it over the D and R slots, lift UP on the other side of the cubie and it should pop over the F slot.


----------



## PCwizCube (May 17, 2008)

If you take most of the Eastsheen 2x2 apart, it's sort of like a disassembled 3x3. So, you put the "edge pieces" on the 2x2 "core" like you would put on a 3x3, and put the really big corner pieces in the correct slots. That's the basic idea. For a full explanation, I would recommend looking at Pestvic's video tutorial on YouTube. Besides telling you how to mod an Eastsheen 2x2, it also tells you how to take it apart, lubricate it, and reassemble it.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=2DFsbsFLQDQ


----------



## Ewks (May 18, 2008)

Thanks. I was able to reassemble the cube but it was so damaged that it broke again when I played with it. Looks like I'm gonna have to get a new 2x2x2. Before that I will try to repair the damage with glue.


----------

